# August 2008 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc

*Here we are, in the thick of summer. Heat getting to anyone yet? 

Are you ready for a REAL photo challenge? *:whoo:

*We'd love to see your take on pictures that portray "Light and Shadow" with your Havanese being an important part of the photo. Is the sun streaming through your living room window, splayed across your sleeping Hav? Does your puppy enjoy lounging in the shade of the oak tree out in the back yard?

Here are some great examples from our own gallery: (I hope it's o.k. to those members whose photos are linked here... PM me if you prefer I delete it from this post.  )*

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/2103

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/2017/cat/500/ppuser/747

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/2033/cat/500/ppuser/125

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/1464/cat/500/ppuser/2673

*Let's see the play of light and shadow in your pictures. They don't have to be "perfect" and you don't need a fancy camera, so have fun and see what you come up with. I know your Hav will love being the center of attention! :biggrin1:*

*The "winner" gets FREE membership to the Havanese Forum! eace: :biggrin1:*

*Post your photos and stories here in this thread for everyone to enjoy and please keep to the topic of the challenge.*


----------



## Missy

great challenge Marj. these have always been my favorite light play with the boys... I will try and come up with new ones-- but I so love these of puppy cash and cool blue jasper


----------



## pjewel

Though not as artistic as some of you other folks, here's my start to the August challenge.
Milo . . .


----------



## pjewel

Bailey's turn.


----------



## Suuske747

Testing


----------



## Julie

:whoo::clap2: Great photos already!


Missy-Jasper and Cash look fabulous! I love their photos!

Geri--Milo is such a hunk--I love his coloring!
Great photos of Bailey too! He is growing up so fast!

Suzanne--Sierra is just such a pretty hav! She must never take a bad photo!

It's a very nice start to the monthly challenge!:whoo:


----------



## Missy

Geri, Milo and Baily are such Hunks!!! and Sierra, what a beauty...I agree with Julie she is one of the most photogenic Havs out there-- I love the last one against the black, with the light playing on the dust particles. It is a great start to the month and it's not even august yet.


----------



## juliav

Great pics, everyone.

Hey Geri - did I mention I am totally and completely inlove with Milo???? I love his sweet little face and his coloring is so cool. It is so rare for a Hav to have a dark body and a light face/head. It's usually the opposite.

Missy and Suzanne - you guys take such awesome pictures, I am just not great friends with the camera and have been so lazy with pics lately. I can't rememberr the last time I snapped a picture.


----------



## marjrc

Yaaaaaaaaay! We have some eager beavers posting already. I love that! :whoo:

Those are stunning photos, Suzanne. Sierra is gorgeous no matter what pic she's in, but the shadows and lights across her face make her even more beautiful.

Geri, those are precious pics of little Bailey! They don't have to be "pro" so please post whatever you think plays with the shadow and light. I love Milo. He's so beautiful. sigh........ and to think you have TWO like that! Lucky you. 

Missy, I love those two photos of your boys. Simple and yet full of meaning, I think. I think that when there are fewer distractions around the pup, you really get to delve into their eyes, their faces. Nice!


----------



## mintchip

Oliver and Tucker


----------



## pjewel

Wow, these dogs are so beautiful. All the pictures are incredible. I love this month's challenge.


----------



## Laurief

I love this challenge- it is so pretty!! Here are a few that I have of Lexi with the light/shadows - it seems that she is the one of my three that likess the sunlight!


----------



## Laurief

Lets try this again.....
Also including Logan and his shadow at the beach


----------



## irnfit

Do we have the best looking dogs, or what?!!! This challenge was just posted and these are some beautiful shots already. Great job!


----------



## Jill in Mich

A little different take on light & shadow. Cody & Tess watched the sun set last night...


----------



## mintchip

great photos!!!


----------



## Julie

:whoo: Great photos Laurie and Jill! :whoo:

Love your view Jill! No wonder Cody and Tess watched the sunset.......
Laurie-Quincy wants to come over and look at Lexi's toys--just look you know.....ound:


----------



## Missy

Sally what a great portrait of both boys!!! Laurie those picts are gorgeous of lexi and logan. And Jill I love your take, how cute that they sit there together watching the sunset. Is that where you live? on a lake? how wonderful.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Missy said:


> And Jill I love your take, how cute that they sit there together watching the sunset. Is that where you live? on a lake? how wonderful.


Oh I wish! No, we went to visit some friends yesterday who have a house on a lake. The house and the lake were absolutely gorgeous. I belong to a monthly women's card group - the funny part - none of us know how to play cards!! I'm not sure how well we do at playing the card games correctly but we sure get a lot of practice laughing. (This month, in honor of being on the lake, it was "Go Fish" - although for the first time, we never actually got around to playing cards.)


----------



## Jill in Mich

One you've already seen (a number of times!) - but it fits the theme and truly catches Tess' character...


----------



## pjewel

I can't get enough of these photos of incredibly beautiful and photogenic dogs. Jill, I could happily sit in that spot watching the sun set with a tall cold drink in my hand. I can feel my blood pressure dropping just at the thought. 

Laurie,

Love your photos and if that's what yours look like with you grooming them I want you to do Milo and Bailey too. What a spectacular job!


----------



## dboudreau

Another great idea for a challenge Marj. And wow what a great start. :clap2: well done :clap2:

Playing with natural light and shadows is one of my favorites. Here are a few.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Debbie - all that can be said to those wonderful photos is --- WOW!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Okay, I'm cheating as these are not photos of my Poshy girl...however, they are some of my most favorites. My husband took these of me two summers ago at Oswald West beach in Oregon. It was truly a magical place. I will try and take/find a picture of Posh that fits this challenge.


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Fabulous photos! :clap2:


----------



## Julie

Here is a photo I took last night of my Quince.:thumb:

It was a tough,long day out on the dock......ound:


----------



## mintchip

I love the photos!!!


----------



## Laurief

Quincy my man!!!! a clean muzzle???? You looked a lot different in my dream!! Love the hat - cannot believe you could keep that hat on him!!


----------



## irnfit

This is one of Shelby from the fall.


----------



## Missy

oh beautiful shelby!!!


----------



## irnfit

Another Shelby pic as a wee one.


----------



## Missy

*yin and yang*

this isn't light play but it is light and dark-- and it is my new favorite of the boys-- don't ask me why...they just look so cuddly. it looks better if you click on it to make it bigger. another great one of Shelby...


----------



## Moko

*Molly and Billy*

Molly wasn't quite sure how to react to Billy taking "HER" bone...I love this picture!


----------



## mintchip

Oliver and his shadowound:


----------



## Julie

these are great pictures!:clap2:


----------



## Julie

Here are a few more pictures---these are "not so great",but kinda fun to take.eace:


----------



## dboudreau

I think those pictures are great Julie!!! I don't think I have ever seen a bad picture of Quincy or Vinnie or Oliver or I could go on forever......... Great pictures everyone!!!!


----------



## Missy

Julie, Quincy and Vinny are striking.


----------



## Laurief

These pics are all so fabulous!!


----------



## Beamer

Great pictures everyone! Some Beamer contributions coming soon!

Ryan


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Riki/Daisy Light/Shadow*

My two in light and shadow. Notice the hair dryer and vacuum in the background...two things you need with a havanese! Some of these photos are overexposed, hence, the "light".


----------



## arampino

Gracie first beach trip.


----------



## arampino

ONe More post


----------



## Julie

Nice pictures Linda and Ashley!:clap2:


----------



## mintchip

Oliver


----------



## mckennasedona

Wonderful photos everyone. 
Sally, where's Comet??? Lot's of fabulous Oliver pics but we're a little Comet deprived......


----------



## mintchip

mckennasedona said:


> Wonderful photos everyone.
> Sally, where's Comet??? Lot's of fabulous Oliver pics but we're a little Comet deprived......


He had to be resized:frusty:


----------



## Julie

Love those photos Sally! Oliver looks pretty cool in blk/white and then with the shadows!:clap2:

Comet is a cutie peeking out the window---is he looking for Oliver or a favorite human buddy?


----------



## Me&2Girls

Wow - I'm just catching up to this thread. Fabulous pictures already everyone. Boy do I have a challenge with two light dogs.


----------



## Missy

Wonderful pictures!!!


----------



## Paige

Wonderful pictures everyone. Here's the boys.


----------



## JeanMarie

Beautiful pictures!

Here's a couple of Ri-Guy lounging in the late afternoon sun...


----------



## irnfit

Such great photos! Paige, I love the one of your 3 boys.


----------



## Julie

Cute pictures of Riley:clap2:

I love that picture of the 3 boys Paige! Adorable!!!! They look so adorable! You must be super gluing the boys into those poses!ound:


----------



## Paige

Julie said:


> Here is a photo I took last night of my Quince.:thumb:
> 
> It was a tough,long day out on the dock......ound:


How cute is Quincy. He can come and fish on my dock anytime.


----------



## mintchip

*Great photos!!!*


----------



## Julie

Paige----
I should send you a couple more----"Quincy's catch of the day!"

He is practicing his fishing so he can come swim with your boys and earn his keep by catching supper!:thumb:


----------



## imamurph

This is an awesome thread! GREAT photos everyone!!


----------



## nelsongang

*Summer*

Here are a couple pics of Summer that I thought may fit this month's photo assignment....


----------



## Posh's Mom

Great pics everyone! 

Paige which boy is your brindle? He could be a match to Posh!


----------



## Paige

Posh's Mom said:


> Great pics everyone!
> 
> Paige which boy is your brindle? He could be a match to Posh!


 
That is Reece. I just posted the same thing in the thread where you just posted Posh's pictures. I couldn't get over how much they looked alike.


----------



## marjrc

I have been remiss in checking this thread out, and boy have I missed some great photos!! Wow! Ashley, those are stunning shots. I especially love the first one you posted of your little Gracie. Like that mirror image too!

Paige, your boys are always fabulous looking and that last of the three older ones is beautiful! 

Julie, yaaaaaaaaay! There's our Quincy boy! I've been missing him.  I love those pics of him and Vince!

Debbie, that window photo with your two cats is a favorite of mine, but how can you not love any picture with Samson the Red in it? :biggrin1:

Amy, it looks like you're walking on water. Way cool. Get cracking and let's see shots of your Posh too! Jill, love the doggies on deck. They look like lovers watching the sun set. And look at little Riley's pointy ears!! Cute! lol

Man, I'll never manage naming everyone, but I really love the pics I'm seeing so far. It's so much fun to see everyone's take on playing with light and shadow. :whoo: We haven't had much light in the past few weeks. A real bummer of a summer so far. Hot and muggy days, but most of them are gray and rainy. UGH! 

Keep 'em coming ! eace:


----------



## pizno

*Marvin on a raft*

OK, it has been SO long since I have posted that I have forgotten how to post photos! Now that is bad. I'm going to try this and then go to bed and I'll try again tomorrow if it doesn't post.

This past weekend while up north at our cottage, Marvin wanted to follow me when I was out floating on a raft. He doesn't LOVE swimming, so he stood on the dock looking sad. My husband picked him up, put him on a raft, and pushed him out to me! He loved it and we repeated this fun activity many times over the weekend. So here goes - I apologize if it doesn't appear here:/Users/Carol/Desktop/DSC02904.JPG


----------



## pizno

Darn it. Can someone just remind me how, on a Mac, I take a photo and resize it? I tried the resizer link here, but once it was resized, couldn't figure out how to post it.

Really, the photo is worth it!

Thanks,

Carol


----------



## pizno

*Marvin on a raft*

Here is another try - hope it works.


----------



## marjrc

That is very cute! Too bad we can't see him well enough, but we get the idea. I'll bet you had a lot of fun with Marvin on the raft.


----------



## Me&2Girls

*I'm cheating a bit*

Okay, since I hinted in another post, here's my first shot of light and shadow who's got the cutest little nickname of Romeo!










I call this my black, brindle and white shot. MeMe's in between her light and shadow bookends. I'll have to practice with shadows on a black dog - now that sounds like a real challenge!


----------



## Missy

i can't get enough of your now trio Lisa.


----------



## LuvCicero

Lisa, that picture made me think. Girl, you have a lot of hair to wash and brush, plus your 2 daughters. WOW, you may have to pick one to send to Ga. :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Missy, thanks so much. I can't get enough of my new trio either.

Dale, can I pick one and send her to you? And guess what...it's NOT MeMe. ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Lina

Lisa, beautiful trio of colors!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Thanks Lina - but what in the world were you doing up at 1AM? Hope you just came in from a wonderful night on the town. That's what I envy about you single/young marrieds living in big cities - I haven't had a wild night on the town in YEARS! Unless you call middle of the night trips to the emergency room or drug store for a sick child a wild night ound:


----------



## Obiwanhavanese

*Obi in the backyard.*

This picture has already been added to the members gallery.


----------



## Missy

Oh Obi is stunning!!!


----------



## Lina

Lisa, actually we had just been to a meeting with our event manager for the wedding that lasted 3.5 hours! Can anyone say exhausting? At least we've decided on all the major things, the menu, the cake (Red velvet, my favorite ), the processional, the order of toasts... basically the order of everything! Anyway, we didn't get back home until very late. Nothing as spectacular as a night out on the town, LOL.

That's a beautiful picture of Obi!


----------



## LuvCicero

I love all the pictures!!! Here is Cicero trying to find some shade in HOT Georgia.


----------



## Pattie

*Cicero in the shade*

I especially like the first photo. He looks pretty comfy.

Pattie, RICO and ChaCha


----------



## Missy

oh Cicero is one cool guy down there in Hotlanta!!! He is so beautiful Dale.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

I am really enjoying this photo challenge. What beautiful doggies you all have... and lovely photos!

This is my youngest son, Matt, taking a break in the shade. I kept trying to get Roxie when she was looking at him, but I swear she knew it and turned her head away EVERY time. :suspicious:


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Great pictures everyone! :clap2:


----------



## Julie

Marvin is cute out on the raft! He floating over to "rescue" you!ound:

Lisa-your new additions are very pretty/handsome! Your gonna have your hands full and---------"how sweet it is"(like Jackie Gleason used to say):wink:

Obi is very striking with the light passing through---love the photo!:thumb:

Cicero--he is such a handsome guy! I also love the first photo! He reminds me alot of Quince in the face.


----------



## Lina

Aww love all the pics of your guys in the light/shade. That is one of my favorite themes!  Kubrick posed for some pictures in front of our window the other day. they are BRIGHT, but I artistically liked the brightness and didn't fix it.

King of the World!


Sun Shines Down on Me


Picture Taking is BORING work


----------



## patricia




----------



## LuvCicero

These Aug pictures are making the month nice. Lina you need to frame that second pic. It screams "Happy Hav".

Julie, I also think each time I see your avatar that our eyebrow babies favor.

Patricia, I can read her mind in that last picture..."How do I get to the other side?"

We have half the month to go.....so keep posting these pics everyone!!!


----------



## mintchip

*Great photos everyone!*
Here is Oliver and his brother Tucker


----------



## mintchip

Oliver and Comet taking turns in the sun :biggrin1:


----------



## Pattie

*Love all of the great photos!*

The photos are really great! I'm enjoying seeing all the little furbabies in their respective sun/shade spots!:whoo:

Pattie, RICO and ChaCha


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh these are wonderful everyone. What fun shots of Kubrick. And Dale, Cicero is looking so grown up I can't stand it. What happened to the puppy? LOL


----------



## Redorr

You guys are all such great photographers. I am glad there are lots of Nikon moms out there so we get to enjoy your furbabies like they are practically in the same room! 

Here's Lola lounging on the back deck ... aka fire escape (we live in the heart of the city)


----------



## Laurasch

Pepper in - the flowers, the grass, and his favorite pal's face  (do your guys looove pinecones too?)


----------



## LuvCicero

I love seeing Lola on her own little patch of grass...that's special. Pepper is so cute hiding in the flowers. Pinecones? That is one of Cicero's favorite toys. He sneaks them in the house and chews them into a million pieces. :frusty: 

Lisa, if I put him on "the pinecone diet" maybe he will become a tiny baby again. He has become a big boy way to fast.


----------



## marjrc

WOW!! What gorgeous pictures, everyone!! :whoo: :whoo: I'm really enjoying these. So glad you like the challenge, although it IS more of a challenge than some of the others we've had. 

We got back last night from Wildwood, NJ, and am picking up my boys this morning. I'll try and get out there this coming week and post pictures of my own. :biggrin1:

Our Havs are just beautiful!!!!! eace:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Did you have a good vacation Marj? I'll be the boys were happy to see you.


----------



## Julie

:whoo::dance: What great photos! :dance::whoo:

I love seeing them all!


----------



## Judy A

here are a few I've had for awhile.....also included are a couple I took of my daughter when we went to Ireland during her study abroad in London...


----------



## Judy A

This one is of Doc....as if to say "I'm just too cute to ring that bell..."


----------



## Missy

JUDY!!!! you have been holding back. Your Furbabies and your daughter are gorgeous. as are the pictures. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Julie

:whoo: Fabulous job on the pictures! Judy----you must be a pro with your new camera!:whoo:


----------



## Judy A

Ha, Julie, not so much! Most of those were taken with my little Canon digital elph! I'm much better at using it than I am my bigger Canon SLR!!


----------



## Jane

I'm really impressed with everyone's photos! They are amazing!

This challenge is a bit too advanced for my photography skills! :suspicious:


----------



## Missy

*Oh Jane!*

I beg to differ... look at all the beautiful light and shadow...Black and white...
and my favorite that heavenly glow on your face while holding your angel Scout.


----------



## Jane

Missy, you are too kind! That last shot with me and Scout was taken by Sally (mintchip)! That's why it came out so well! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

I really love that pic of you and Scout, Jane. Very touching. 

I am thoroughly enjoying the pics from this challenge. GREAT job everyone!!! I took a few the other day, but haven't had time to get them on here. Will try tomorrow.


----------



## Julie

Those are great pictures Jane! Of course seeing Lincoln is always a treat for me!:hug::wink:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Jane fabulous pictures of you and your fabulous looking duo.


----------



## Jane

Thanks, you guys! :redface:

But Havs are just so adorable, how could they _not _take a good picture?


----------



## mintchip

Yes Jane "Havs are just so adorable, how could they not take a good picture":biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero

Jane....that is the "look of love".
Sally....that is a pretty face!!!
I love all the pictures....nothing like a Havanese!!!


----------



## irnfit

I'm catching up on this thread and just love all the pictures. My Shelby and Cicero look so much alike, I thought I took the picture. :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero

Michele, I've noticed that before and thought they could be kinfolk. ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich

I caught Tess & Cody laying on the patio enjoying the sun....


----------



## isshinryu_mom

awwww... they're so lucky to have each other. 
What a sweet photo!


----------



## Thumper

The photos this month are just stunning! WOW. Wonderful pictures, you guys! how on earth is Melissa going to choose for the calendar this year with so many stellar photos?! 

What a talented bunch!

K.


----------



## Julie

Jill,
What a sweet picture of Tess and Cody!:kiss:


----------



## Missy

Jill, I love that picture too!!!


----------



## Jane

That's a beautiful shot of Tess and Cody! Such a sweet moment!


----------



## mintchip

Oliver


----------



## marjrc

I finally got the pics downloaded, so here are a few.


----------



## marjrc

Sally, those are beautiful shots of Oliver! Jill, your two darlings are just adorable. I love seeing mine cozying up side by side. So nice!


----------



## Julie

Wow!Sally that is a great photo of Oliver!
Marj-----I love your pictures! The way the light shines through the lattice and makes a print over on the house and Sammy is so cool! I love it! Ricky looks handsome as ever and his coat just shines!:whoo:


----------



## LuvCicero

Jill, that is just so sweet and makes me want another one so badly.

Sally, oh my, that face!!! Did you know I'm sick with a cold -- no, I don't want you to send flowers....just send me Oliver!!!!!

Marj, what beautiful black coats. I'm getting bad because I'm now wanting one of each...of the colors of the rainbow!!!!

I truly love these monthly pictures!!!!


----------



## mintchip

LuvCicero said:


> Jill, that is just so sweet and makes me want another one so badly.
> 
> *Sally, oh my, that face!!! Did you know I'm sick with a cold -- no, I don't want you to send flowers....just send me Oliver!!!!!
> *
> Marj, what beautiful black coats. I'm getting bad because I'm now wanting one of each...of the colors of the rainbow!!!!
> 
> I truly love these monthly pictures!!!!


He sends you his get well soon wishes and lickies:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Marj. What wonderful light play on Ricky.


----------



## Perugina

These were taken with my crappy camera phone, but at least you can see Sophie's braids.


----------



## marjrc

Perugina, I love that 2nd shot of Sophie! Nice, in spite of being taken with a phone. 

Thanks about the dogs' coats, but Sammy seems to have a layer of frizz over a nicer, silkier coat so I'm conditioning a bit more. Thing is, I'm not washing them that often as I just haven't the time. Ricky has cottony hair on his back, but the head, neck and chest hairs are thick and silky. I love it. 

Sally, you have to watch out for that Dale. She's a sneaky one. :spy:


----------



## mom23girls

Better late than never!!! Here's one of Amy from last weekend.


----------



## shorthairhavmom

I love all the gorgeous pics posted here. Here are a couple of my favorites. I'll look for more tomorrow.


----------



## michi715

Here are a couple of Guapo from this weekend in Marblehead, MA. He loved being out on the back deck where there was lots of shade with little bits of sun peeking through.


----------



## mintchip

Here are a couple from today--


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Fabulous you guys! :clap2:

It is so much fun to do these challenges when we have alot of participation!:whoo:

Keep "em coming!


----------



## mintchip

:redface: A few more.....


----------



## LuvCicero

What wonderful furbabies the forum members have....and the pictures are great. Keep posting everyone!!


----------



## Paige

Everyone's havs are so beautiful. I just love these photo challenges.


----------



## marjrc

Great new photos, Sally, and love the ones of Amy and Guapo and the short haired pup. Nothing sweeter than watching our Havs rest in the shade.


----------

